# FOR PRETTYKITTY: *WARNING no more content *



## orodwen (Apr 12, 2005)

rather than have a nudity warning i'd rather remove the image.  funny how tv can show so much more & under distorted or destructive connotations but an honest, NATURAL & loving act needs a warning....interesting eh?  nothing personal to the mods but it's my standard. the true perverts are the ones who'd find that image offensive.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 12, 2005)

Awwwwww!! So cute!!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Awwwwww!! So cute!!_

 
thanks.  it's been on the internet for years so i figured due to stuff said it'd be interesting to share.  i just wish i could find the original.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 13, 2005)

*confused*

What's with the pic?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 13, 2005)

the back ground is 'removed' w/ a marker


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_*confused*

What's with the pic?_

 
I'm lost


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_the back ground is 'removed' w/ a marker_

 
Yeah, I get that part....but is it supposed to be someone? Who is it?


----------



## orodwen (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
the back ground is 'removed' w/ a marker

 
Yeah, I get that part....but is it supposed to be someone? Who is it?_

 
howdy, j!  it's me w/ my son when he was a couple months old. 8^)


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
the back ground is 'removed' w/ a marker

 
Yeah, I get that part....but is it supposed to be someone? Who is it?

 
howdy, j!  it's me w/ my son when he was a couple months old. 8^)




_

 
Oh...lol

Wow, that doesn't even look like you!

Who blacked out the background with a marker?


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_Oh...lol

Wow, that doesn't even look like you!

Who blacked out the background with a marker?_

 
no, i think w/ some older graphics programs, but i'm not sure. 8^)


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_rather than have a nudity warning i'd rather remove the image.  funny how tv can show so much more & under distorted or destructive connotations but an honest, NATURAL & loving act needs a warning....interesting eh?  nothing personal to the mods but it's my standards. the true perverts are the ones who'd find that image offensive._

 
I had to do that Ordie, sorry. I had several PM's RE: the image and I thought it was better to just insert a clearer warning than have people complaining that they clicked to open the thread. 

It wasn't anything personal, and I personally didn't see the bother with it either.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2005)

wow... i don't think there was anything wrong either orodwen.. it's a loving pic of a mother and her child.. i guess the offended one's would have rather had orodwen pm prettykitty with the picture???  oh well... i'm sure our lovely specktra admins  and mods are not perosnally attacking you =)


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
rather than have a nudity warning i'd rather remove the image.  funny how tv can show so much more & under distorted or destructive connotations but an honest, NATURAL & loving act needs a warning....interesting eh?  nothing personal to the mods but it's my standards. the true perverts are the ones who'd find that image offensive.

 
I had to do that Ordie, sorry. I had several PM's RE: the image and I thought it was better to just insert a clearer warning than have people complaining that they clicked to open the thread. 

It wasn't anything personal, and I personally didn't see the bother with it either._

 
i didn't take it personally BUT the viewers had a warning about bosoms from me so they didn't have to open it.  no one forced them to so i don't see how they could make you.  kwim?  anyway, rather than have my warning edited i'd rather take the image down.  i wasn't gonna leave it up anyway.  btw, here are the sites that use my image AND TO THOSE WHO COMPLAINED ABOUT MY PIC: IF YOU DON'T LIKE LOOKING AT BREASTFEEDING IMAGES DO NOT CLICK.  easy enough, isn't it?  you have a choice just like you did when you clicked on my post.  
http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/breast.htm
http://www.breastfeeding.com/lighter..._favorite.html
http://www.geocities.com/kidzarepeopletoo/best.html


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_wow... i don't think there was anything wrong either orodwen.. it's a loving pic of a mother and her child.. i guess the offended one's would have rather had orodwen pm prettykitty with the picture???  oh well... i'm sure our lovely specktra admins  and mods are not perosnally attacking you =)_

 
well, the complainers didn't have to look, did they?  that's my attitude.  if they can't read subject headers (mine was clear enough) then that's their shortcoming.  they see worse on tv than the loving image i presented.  as i said, the complainers are the pervs in my book.  i didn't take it personally and i stand by my own standards on this one. 8^)  btw, check out those links i put in my reply to janice. 8^)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

WTF???


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
wow... i don't think there was anything wrong either orodwen.. it's a loving pic of a mother and her child.. i guess the offended one's would have rather had orodwen pm prettykitty with the picture???  oh well... i'm sure our lovely specktra admins  and mods are not perosnally attacking you =)

 
well, the complainers didn't have to look, did they?  that's my attitude.  if they can't read subject headers (mine was clear enough) than that's their shortcoming.  they see worse on tv than the loving image i presented.  as i said, the complainers are the pervs in my book.  i didn't take it personally and i stand by my own standards on this one. 8^)  btw, check out those links i put in my reply to janice. 8^)_

 
i agree with you.. your warning was *CLEARLY* stated and the offended did NOT have to look... why look then complain???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   that makes no sense to me.. anyway, yes i looked at your links  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cute


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_WTF???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
which part are you responding to?  check out the links in my reply to janice, btw. 8^)


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
well, the complainers didn't have to look, did they?  that's my attitude.  if they can't read subject headers (mine was clear enough) than that's their shortcoming.  they see worse on tv than the loving image i presented.  as i said, the complainers are the pervs in my book.  i didn't take it personally and i stand by my own standards on this one. 8^)  btw, check out those links i put in my reply to janice. 8^)

 
i agree with you.. your warning was *CLEARLY* stated and the offended did NOT have to look... why look then complain???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   that makes no sense to me.. anyway, yes i looked at your links  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe, thanks.  ya, that way of behaving seems immature and very "squeaky wheel"  which i don't like BUT since it was directly related to me i can change it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lack of common sense on their part?  poor thinking skills?  who knows?   thanks for understanding & agreeing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  did you find the stuff on in one link more informative or entertaining than another?  aren't the other nursing pics lovely?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 14, 2005)

Great links orodwen!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_Great links orodwen!_

 
hey, thanks!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm what some of my friends call a 'Nipple Nazi." I push breastfeeding a little fervently LOL


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_I'm what some of my friends call a 'Nipple Nazi." I push breastfeeding a little fervently LOL_

 
this culture/world needs more individuals like you.


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ if they can't read subject headers (mine was clear enough) then that's their shortcoming._

 
Actually (my apologies to anyone who complained and this will offend) but I wouldn't overestimate people. They actually didn't think your warning was clear enough to prevent them from clicking on the thread. It didn't help that I can't bold or italicize subject lines.

I honestly didn't know it would upset you, so I apologize again.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
I'm what some of my friends call a 'Nipple Nazi." I push breastfeeding a little fervently LOL

 
this culture/world needs more individuals like you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It that sense, yes. 

Based on the rest of my personality, NO!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
well, the complainers didn't have to look, did they?  that's my attitude.  if they can't read subject headers (mine was clear enough) than that's their shortcoming.  they see worse on tv than the loving image i presented.  as i said, the complainers are the pervs in my book.  i didn't take it personally and i stand by my own standards on this one. 8^)  btw, check out those links i put in my reply to janice. 8^)

 
i agree with you.. your warning was *CLEARLY* stated and the offended did NOT have to look... why look then complain???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   that makes no sense to me.. anyway, yes i looked at your links  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
hehe, thanks.  ya, that way of behaving seems immature and very "squeaky wheel"  which i don't like BUT since it was directly related to me i can change it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lack of common sense on their part?  poor thinking skills?  who knows?   thanks for understanding & agreeing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  did you find the stuff on in one link more informative or entertaining than another?  aren't the other nursing pics lovely?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i found the sites both very informative and absolutely adorable orodwen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my favorite is the unassisted childbrth site.. those pics are* absolutely beautiful... *i just think nothing is sweeter than a mother breastfeeding her child.. i can't wait till the DH and i start our family  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ladybug10678 u r hilarious!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

BTW: I have a question! 
Can you guys tell me what was wrong with Janet Jacksons nipple being exposed live on TV? I never saw the whole sense why so many people, especially Americans, got so offended by it! Over here in Germany we see breasts every day and every hour! Last year, we even had a breast enhancement live on TV aorund here!


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_BTW: I have a question! 
Can you guys tell me what was wrong with Janet Jacksons nipple being exposed live on TV? I never saw the whole sense why so many people, especially Americans, got so offended by it! Over here in Germany we see breasts every day and every hour! Last year, we even had a breast enhancement live on TV aorund here!_

 
It's insane here. You know they are actually trying to pass legislation that will allow the FCC control over cable and satellite?!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
BTW: I have a question! 
Can you guys tell me what was wrong with Janet Jacksons nipple being exposed live on TV? I never saw the whole sense why so many people, especially Americans, got so offended by it! Over here in Germany we see breasts every day and every hour! Last year, we even had a breast enhancement live on TV aorund here!

 
It's insane here. You know they are actually trying to pass legislation that will allow the FCC control over cable and satellite?!_

 
DITTO!!!!!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Actually (my apologies to anyone who complained and this will offend) but I wouldn't overestimate people. They actually didn't think your warning was clear enough to prevent them from clicking on the thread. It didn't help that I can't bold or italicize subject lines.

I honestly didn't know it would upset you, so I apologize again._

 
i'm truly not upset, janice, so DON'T apologize (too late! it's already out there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was odd to wake up at 4 am to see the change but i responded immediately in my own unique way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, i still see it as their shortcoming & to be so bothered by such a pic says volumes to me...volumes.  i've had my boob w/ my son nursing on the internet for going on 8 or so years now & i've never been upset by others repressed nature; i just adjust my life accordingly w/out compromising my philosophy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, did you check out the links?  i was hoping you would.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
this culture/world needs more individuals like you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
It that sense, yes. 

Based on the rest of my personality, NO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe, i think we all feel that way from time to time.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
hehe, thanks.  ya, that way of behaving seems immature and very "squeaky wheel"  which i don't like BUT since it was directly related to me i can change it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lack of common sense on their part?  poor thinking skills?  who knows?   thanks for understanding & agreeing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  did you find the stuff on in one link more informative or entertaining than another?  aren't the other nursing pics lovely?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
i found the sites both very informative and absolutely adorable orodwen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my favorite is the unassisted childbrth site.. those pics are* absolutely beautiful... *i just think nothing is sweeter than a mother breastfeeding her child.. i can't wait till the DH and i start our family  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ladybug10678 u r hilarious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i used to do the graphics for that site & laura is a dear friend of mine.   nursing my son was one of the most wonderful things i've ever done & savor every memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm sure you'll have similar feelings when you have your little one skin-to-skin, taking love, comfort & nourishment from you.  there's no icon that represents those thoughts & feelings.  at least not here.

ya, gotta love our self-proclaimed nipple nazi.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_BTW: I have a question! 
Can you guys tell me what was wrong with Janet Jacksons nipple being exposed live on TV? I never saw the whole sense why so many people, especially Americans, got so offended by it! Over here in Germany we see breasts every day and every hour! Last year, we even had a breast enhancement live on TV aorund here!_

 
all i can say is that there is an inordinent (sp?) number of repressed individuals. folks will have their children watch a violent scene before a sexual one.  one destroys/damages life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the other creates life & feels wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i don't see what the problem is myself.  maybe i'm just in the wrong country?  who knows...


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

I read through them just now, I loved all of them, but be careful! I've come to the conclusion several years ago I did not wish to have children, but seeing things like this:

http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/breast.htm

(scroll down to the very last two images)

make me giggle and kind of wonder....


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_It's insane here. You know they are actually trying to pass legislation that will allow the FCC control over cable and satellite?!_

 
this doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I read through them just now, I loved all of them, but be careful! I've come to the conclusion several years ago I did not wish to have children, but seeing things like this:

http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/breast.htm

(scroll down to the very last two images)

make me giggle and kind of wonder.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
a boob is a boob to that little person..and is to most who nurse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didn't want children either.  my idea was to give birth to pups & kittens so they'd grow up quickly & if i didn't want to keep them i could sell them.  
having my son changed my mind about a few things but i still don't think folks are incomplete w/out children in their life.  it's a personal decision for sure.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
hehe, thanks.  ya, that way of behaving seems immature and very "squeaky wheel"  which i don't like BUT since it was directly related to me i can change it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lack of common sense on their part?  poor thinking skills?  who knows?   thanks for understanding & agreeing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  did you find the stuff on in one link more informative or entertaining than another?  aren't the other nursing pics lovely?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
i found the sites both very informative and absolutely adorable orodwen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my favorite is the unassisted childbrth site.. those pics are* absolutely beautiful... *i just think nothing is sweeter than a mother breastfeeding her child.. i can't wait till the DH and i start our family  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ladybug10678 u r hilarious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
i used to do the graphics for that site & laura is a dear friend of mine.   nursing my son was one of the most wonderful things i've ever done & savor every memory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm sure you'll have similar feelings when you have your little one skin-to-skin, taking love, comfort & nourishment from you.  there's no icon that represents those thoughts & feelings.  at least not here.

ya, gotta love our self-proclaimed nipple nazi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a way to make an impression with my first few posts. LMAO. 

I've got a two year old that weaned herself at 6 months and a 6 month old that will probably never want to stop nursing. She loves the boob!


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sad that people were offended. My bf and I have recently been talking more about kids and he knows I am so strongly for breastfeeding as long as they want it. I don't know why anyone would do anything else. It's a beautiful thing to continue to do something our bodies were made to do and have been doing since the beginning of time.  You are an awesome person to be willing to share that experience with everyone Orodwen.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
ya, gotta love our self-proclaimed nipple nazi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
What a way to make an impression with my first few posts. LMAO. 

I've got a two year old that weaned herself at 6 months and a 6 month old that will probably never want to stop nursing. She loves the boob!_

 
i think my son would have kept going as more of a comfort thing but we decided to stop when he was 2.5 yr old.  *hears muffled gasps* :roll: he's now 16 & when my mgr met him she was impressed w/ out gracious & joyful he is.  i hope he finds a good woman who agrees w/ him philosophically.  i know he wants a mate & children. 

here he is:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=506


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 14, 2005)

My two year old was way too interested in everything going on around her to stay put long enough to nurse. Eventually I just gave up and pumped for her. She loved to hold her bottle and watch the world go by LOL. 

The baby, on the other hand, is what they call a constant nurser, she'll go for hours at a time if I let her. 

People that are offended by breastfeeding baffle me. It doesn't get more natural than breastfeeding.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dianadoll* 
_I'm sad that people were offended. My bf and I have recently been talking more about kids and he knows I am so strongly for breastfeeding as long as they want it. I don't know why anyone would do anything else. It's a beautiful thing to continue to do something our bodies were made to do and have been doing since the beginning of time.  You are an awesome person to be willing to share that experience with everyone Orodwen._

 
thank you.  it's disappointing but not unusual.  i think of all the women who are nursing their child(ren) while shopping when approached by an employee who request that they go to the bathroom to do that or are even escorted out of malls/stores.  the first time i nursed in public our son was less than 2 months old & we were eating at a restaurant.  there were 2 women eating across from us & when they stood up to leave they both gave me a thumbs up. i wasn't overt about how i nursed & i was behind a table at a booth so it wasn't really obvious. they noticed, however, and were very encouraging & positive in their response.  i've never really had to deal w/ the negativity & repressed/close-minded nature of individuals who are embarrassed by it or find it indecent but i've known a few who have.  just remember that when your time comes when your child needs to nurse that you are doing the very best thing for you & your little one.  don't let anyone intimidate you. breastfeeding is a beauteous thing.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_People that are offended by breastfeeding baffle me. It doesn't get more natural than breastfeeding._

 
ITA!


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

Last November a local restaurant asked 2 mothers to leave b/c they were breastfeeding. Patrons were insisting it made them uncomfortable and was inappropriate for a restaurant setting. It almost started a riot! It was all over the news for weeks!

 Quote:

  In November, two mothers were asked to leave a Round Rock restaurant because they were breastfeeding. The women mistakenly thought they had a right to breastfeed in the restaurant because the Texas Health and Safety Code (165.002) allows a mother "to breast-feed her baby in any location in which the mother is authorized to be."

Unfortunately, J. Eric Poteet, the Public Affairs Office of the Round Rock Police Department, informed the mothers that a private business, such as a restaurant, "reserves the right to refuse service to anyone, for any reason"-including breastfeeding, because "many feel that baring a breast in public (or breastfeeding itself) is inappropriate and indecorus [sic] in a restaurant setting."

Breastfeeding is neither "inappropriate" nor "indecorous"-it is a basic right of a child to receive nourishment.

In 1995, the Legislature acknowledged this, stating:

"...breast-feeding a baby is an important and basic act of nurture that must be encouraged in the interests of maternal and child health and family values... the Legislature recognizes breast-feeding as the best method of infant nutrition."


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 14, 2005)

I am by no means litigious, but I will sue the pants off of anyone that tells me that I can't breastfeed somewhere. Fortunately, CA is pretty good about this kind of thing.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_I am by no means litigious, but I will sue the pants off of anyone that tells me that I can't breastfeed somewhere. Fortunately, CA is pretty good about this kind of thing._

 
OMG yes!!! god bless the person that tells me i can't breastfeed my kid somewhere! i will turn into super she-devil mother!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i mean please... pamela anderson is showing more boob in her pic than a nursing mother does in public????


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 15, 2005)

I checked out the pic the other night...Cute! I nursed both of my sons, one for 14 months and the other for 10 (he wanted "real food" lol!) and I think half the population of Nashville has seen my boobs thanks to those two little devils lol!  But no one ever said anything to me.  I guess it just surprises me that people get offended, because the breast was MADE for babies to eat from.  If people get mad at me feeding my baby, and they think it's sick, then that's their hang- up, not mine, you know?  I didn't gratuitously display myself out in public, no nipple ever showed, and I covered myself up as best as I could.  Besides, people see more bosom at the beach than what I showed! LOL!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry ordie. this is bullshit.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 15, 2005)

What's up with the militant forcing of others opinions and beliefs on everyone else?!?!  Call me old school, but I personally believe that breastfeeding should be private.  Yes, it's natural....but so is having SEX!!! I don't f*ck in restaurant. And as far as I concerned, sex in the right context is divinely appointed by God..i.e. two MARRIED individuals.
I am a mother who also breastfed, but NEVER considered exposing myself.  I respected others beliefs/opinions and myself.
So, you are a self proclaimed "nipple-nazi" but doesn't that term in of itself signify and project a feeling of complete disregard for others? 
Yes, please do what is right for your children, just as I did.  But don't call me a pervert because I prefer not to see a child on a womans breast in public places.  Save the term for it's correct useage of identifying pediphiles and other sexual predators.  That way the word does not lose it's impact as it will when used flipantly.
Yes, a woman's body is beautiful when it is functioning in it's entirety, but also keep others in mind.
so attack me and attempt to belittle me because I don't see the world the same way you do, but I could not sit idlely by and let you and others label me as a sick and disgusting pervert because I don't want to see a suckling infant while I am eating dinner or shopping in the mall.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 15, 2005)

You're right, too, Jessica.  If somebody is blatantly just showing off,  it can be embarrassing!  I think there is definitely a balance to be maintained. Honestly I really doubt that anyone ever saw mine, I was always totally covered up (I was just kidding before, it was my joke with my husband because my kids always liked to try to pull the cover off their heads!) I am actually a very modest person, and it pained me to have to do it away from home in the first place.  I usually tried to time outing so that it wasn't an issue, or I expressed enough so I could feed that to them.  My problem is with people who get offended at the *idea* of a baby being under there.   My cover was so huge you could barely see the kid, let alone the breast! And if people can't see anything, why get upset?  And for my part, I am so sorry if I wasn't clear in my post, I in no way meant to infer that you were in any way perverted because of your different viewpoint.  I respect that, and I see where you're coming from.  I was actually referring to men who get excited by a nursing mother suckling an infant, and that *is* perverted!  I apologize for not making that more plain.  I think people have the right to go out in public and not be confronted with a naked breast, but at the same time, I have a right to not have to nurse my baby in the toilet because somebody takes issue with the idea of me feeding a hungry infant with breasts that they can't even see.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 15, 2005)

Agreed.. I support any woman breastfeeding while covered and if the innocent babe pulls the cover off and mom is exposed for a second no prob.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 16, 2005)

that's fine but no one asks individuals to eat in the bathroom when they have a plate of food in their hands, do they? i don't equate breastfeeding w/ shitting, i equate it w/ nourishment, comforting & loving.  i think the breasts are very different from genitalia & i don't need breasts to have sex or give birth, do i? on a tangent, i use my mouth for/during sex so i guess i should keep that covered to?  i think a blanket over one's chest is far more obvious an act than anything i ever did in public. i never went around & announced i was breastfeeding nor did i "whip it out".  i see a blatant lack of logic w/ the arguments presented & if i believed in a judeo-christian or any other monotheistic god i'd still disagree w/ the arguments presented.  i would never think any god/dess/s would think breastfeeding an immodest act.  s/he/it/they wouldn't have made breasts to begin w/ if that were the case.

and finally, to me those who are perverted are those that cause to turn aside or away from what is good or true or morally right.  i think that is what's happened w/ how breastfeeding is perceived.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_I checked out the pic the other night...Cute! I nursed both of my sons, one for 14 months and the other for 10 (he wanted "real food" lol!) and I think half the population of Nashville has seen my boobs thanks to those two little devils lol!  But no one ever said anything to me.  I guess it just surprises me that people get offended, because the breast was MADE for babies to eat from.  If people get mad at me feeding my baby, and they think it's sick, then that's their hang- up, not mine, you know?  I didn't gratuitously display myself out in public, no nipple ever showed, and I covered myself up as best as I could.  Besides, people see more bosom at the beach than what I showed! LOL!_

 
i totally agree & i commend you.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_sorry ordie. this is bullshit._

 
*giggling* thanks, chels.  it's interesting to see how none of the offending individuals even thought of coming to me directly.  if they had i would have been a bit more giving (really truly) on my subject header or at least listened to their argument/case but not when they have to complain to the higher ups to get this sort of thing taken care of.  you know me, i'm usually easy going.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't see what the problem was. It wasn't even a whole boob, and no nipples.


----------



## Janice (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I don't see what the problem was. It wasn't even a whole boob, and no nipples._

 
Exactly. IMO the problem was people didn't think the original warning was clear enough. Like I said before, you can never overestimate people.


----------



## orodwen (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I don't see what the problem was. It wasn't even a whole boob, and no nipples._

 
oh, but there's another individual attached to it & some think that is an indecent act even though it's the most natural thing in the world & nothing obscene about it.  *sigh*


----------



## orodwen (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
I don't see what the problem was. It wasn't even a whole boob, and no nipples.

 
Exactly. IMO the problem was people didn't think the original warning was clear enough. Like I said before, you can never overestimate people.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i hear ya, janice.


----------

